# Heading to NYC



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, tomorrow I'm off to NYC to a family wedding. I'm a terrible traveler... totally hate to leave home and K & C, so on the one hand I'm excited to be going and on the other I'm not! 

I love NYC and I'm looking forward to doing a little shopping along Fifth and Madison Avenues, but I'll probably have to be content with mostly window shopping, considering the prices in those places. But I can't wait to just see all the fabulous things that THE big city has to offer.

Ta da!!!! Drum roll ...... On Saturday, Linda and Bonnie Marie are dropping by my hotel for a visit! I'm so excited to meet them!! :chili: I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Try to take some pics???? Hellooooo, you WILL take pics!!!

YIPEEEEE!!! You, Linda and Bonnie are going to meet. I am soooo jealous!! I want to meet you, Linda and Bonnie. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Check with your airline about flight delays. Today (Thurs) they had ALOT of cancelled flights to NYC and delays running about 5 hours. Alot of weather up that way.

Have fun!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Can't WAIT to meet you, Sher! I hope your flight is nice and uneventful. See you Saturday!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! geesh I only live a bit over an hours train ride from Manhatten and I haven't been there for a couple of years!! :brownbag: 
I know it will be a great get together with Linda and Bonnie!! have a wonderful time!!! and YES!! WE MUST HAVE PICTURES!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip. It's been a while since I was NYC, but I love it there. There no city more exciting.
Enjoy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that does sound like a great fun weekend coming up for you Sher, Linda and of course the beautiful little Bonnie. :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I hope you all have a lovely time and the flights are smooth and uneventful both ways Sher  

Take plenty of pics to share with us please :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

no way? :w00t: I'm jealous ! that's so cool :chili: can't wait to see some pictures :aktion033: from you too Sher


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Can't WAIT to meet you, Sher! I hope your flight is nice and uneventful. See you Saturday![/B]



Aren't you guys supposed to have some more heavy rains and flooding tomorrow???


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

That will be so neat to meet a SM face. Have loads of fun girls. :chili:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Have a GREAT time!!! Love to you all.

enJOY!
Melanie and Mr Wookie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher.............I am jealous. I know you girls will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, Steve, it hasn't started yet (originally it was predicted to start around rush hour tonight). I hope it passes, we sure could use a break. All in all, though - it's been a pretty decent summer.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Well, tomorrow I'm off to NYC to a family wedding. I'm a terrible traveler... totally hate to leave home and K & C, so on the one hand I'm excited to be going and on the other I'm not!
> 
> I love NYC and I'm looking forward to doing a little shopping along Fifth and Madison Avenues, but I'll probably have to be content with mostly window shopping, considering the prices in those places. But I can't wait to just see all the fabulous things that THE big city has to offer.
> 
> Ta da!!!! Drum roll ...... On Saturday, Linda and Bonnie Marie are dropping by my hotel for a visit! I'm so excited to meet them!! :chili: I'll try to take some pics.[/B]


Have a GREAT TRIP!! We'll miss you!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Sher - I'm *infinitely* jealous! I'm so happy for you that you get to steal away to the big apple! But on the other hand, I'm BUMMED! We were supposed spend a week in NY the middle of August, but our plans fell through.  We had planned to meet up with Linda and precious little Bonnie, and I have ALWAYS wanted to go to NY! I hope you have a fabulous time - please go ahead and paint the town red for me!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very exciting , have a great time  . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Well, tomorrow I'm off to NYC to a family wedding. I'm a terrible traveler... totally hate to leave home and K & C, so on the one hand I'm excited to be going and on the other I'm not!
> 
> I love NYC and I'm looking forward to doing a little shopping along Fifth and Madison Avenues, but I'll probably have to be content with mostly window shopping, considering the prices in those places. But I can't wait to just see all the fabulous things that THE big city has to offer.
> 
> Ta da!!!! Drum roll ...... On Saturday, Linda and Bonnie Marie are dropping by my hotel for a visit! I'm so excited to meet them!! :chili: I'll try to take some pics.[/B]


WOW :chili: :chili: That must be exciting :chili: but the best part of NYC trip is meeting sweetie Bonnie and her mommy  :chili: 

Please give kisses to sweetie Bonnie and hugs to Linda from me :grouphug: Have fun in your trip and take loads of pictures (mostly of sweet Bonnie :biggrin: )

kat


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: How very exciting! I hope you two have the best time ever. I will be so looking forward to the pics! Love to you both!!!x0x0x0xx0 N&P&P


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds like you have a wonderful time planned. Have a great and safe trip...............don't spend too much $$$$!!!!! :biggrin: 

Nothing better than a meet up!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, how exciting!!! I'm jealous, too! Looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing about the meet-up....and the wedding.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so jealous-not only are you going to NY-you get to meet Linda and Bonnie? :wub: I'm sitting here pouting now. But seriously...have a great, safe trip :aktion033: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!! Can't wait to see pics of y'alls meet up!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: I just saw this now..I hope you two have a great meet up,!Wish I knew, maybe I would have popped in :w00t: just kidding!! Hope you all had a great visit..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> :biggrin: I just saw this now..I hope you two have a great meet up,!Wish I knew, maybe I would have popped in :w00t: just kidding!! Hope you all had a great visit..
> ANDREA :biggrin:[/B]


Andrea, Yes!! Why don't you come!! It's not for a little later today so depending on where you live, there may be time for you to come!! I'm at a hotel near Fifth and Madison....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419377
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: AWW Sher, thanks. But I have soccer in Queens with my son at 2pm and it takes like an hour from Staten Island to get there and then I wont head home till 5pm..
Thanks though for thinking of me, thats sweet..
ANDREA


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great. :aktion033: I'm looking forward to some great pics & hearing all about it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

have fun..I have Kristina coming over here a little later..would have loved to meet Bonnie and well you ladies of course :wub: 
Hmmm..what time are you meeting up? JK  Have fun!!

Andrea


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

how exciting, I love NYC, have fun girls :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> have fun..I have Kristina coming over here a little later..would have loved to meet Bonnie and well you ladies of course :wub:
> Hmmm..what time are you meeting up? JK  Have fun!!
> 
> Andrea[/B]


Andrea, I PM'd you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> how exciting, I love NYC, have fun girls :chili:[/B]


Thanks, Joe. 

I love NYC too but man is it ever expensive. I just now had breakfast in the room and it was $36 for a couple eggs and English muffin! Of course they serve way too much food. I filled out the form that it was for 1 and they brought FOUR English muffins and TWO pots of tea ... Oh well... It's NYC!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419402
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that is expensive for breakfast hey!!! :shocked: 
I would hate to see what they charge for dinner, but I guess NYC must be wonderful to see, some day I just want to see the Statue of Liberty, but that's a pipe dream being married to a country boy, he won't go near the big cities, I would have to go alone :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> but that's a pipe dream being married to a country boy, he won't go near the big cities, I would have to go alone :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


dont give up, i'm a country boy to, grew up with nothing but woods and cow farms around me, all it took was for me to get there and i fell in love with it, soooooooo if you ever decide to go and hubby refuses i'll go with you :smilie_daumenpos: 

cant wait to see some pics of the meet up


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww thank you Joe, you are so sweet, I will tell hubby we are going for the weekend one day :HistericalSmiley: 
When I had to go to Chicago for my residency he wouldn't drive there either, he has no patience with heavy traffic and I am no use I won't even drive here, you guys drive on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

We had a great time. The weather was perfect - around 80, not a cloud in the sky. We chatted in the lobby of Sher's beautiful hotel for awhile, then went to a couple of stores. Lots of fun! And Bonnie was a real hit. We went to the Hermes store and the guard at the door (very nice woman) said "Oh, you can let your dog walk here, we're very friendly", so I put Bonnie's bag on the floor and she just laid there. I said, she prefers to be carried. :brownbag: Then as we were leaving the store, she decided she wanted out, so I put her down and she coo-coo'ed with some of the staff and a customer. We left the store and she proceeded to IMMEDIATELY poop! :chili: I would have just about died of embarassment if she had done that in the store. :w00t: 
Sher is a delight, even more so in person, if that is possible. We had a great time. I wish she was staying longer. We could *really* do some damage at these boutiques, let me tell you...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe and Janet - when you come, ( rayer: rayer: ) I'll be waiting at the airport with bells on! So will Bonnie.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: It sounds like you ladies had a great visit, all three  
It's great that the weather was so nice too, after all the yukkie storms etc that had been up your way lately, the sun decided to shine just for you gals to have some fun


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: so happy to hear that you had a great time :biggrin: Did you recieve my hugs to you and Bonnie from Sher? :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> :chili: :chili: so happy to hear that you had a great time :biggrin: Did you recieve my hugs to you and Bonnie from Sher? :biggrin:[/B]


Kat, Sher is a great 'hugger'! I got your hugs! :grouphug: 
xoxoxo


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww thank you Joe, you are so sweet, I will tell hubby we are going for the weekend one day :HistericalSmiley: 
When I had to go to Chicago for my residency he wouldn't drive there either, he has no patience with heavy traffic and I am no use I won't even drive here, you guys drive on the wrong side of the road  

[/B][/QUOTE]
Joe and Janet - when you come, ( rayer: rayer: ) I'll be waiting at the airport with bells on! So will Bonnie.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh gosh Linda that sounds like a plan, wouldn't it be just fantastic, I just told hubby about Joe's generous offer and he said he would be happy for me to go too :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow, sounds like you two had a fantastic time!! :chili: it's so nice you had the chance to meet. :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Of course they serve way too much food. I filled out the form that it was for 1 and they brought FOUR English muffins and TWO pots of tea ... Oh well... It's NYC!! [/B]


 :w00t: no wonder why my hubby always complains when we go to restaurants here. he is from NY and moved to CA. he always tells me about this restaurant that he went to here and they served him 2 ravioli's and charged him $100 :smrofl: when we order Pizza, he found a place here called NY giant pizza and it is the size of our table  he found another place here that have " steak for two " on the menu and he order it just for himself  oh and the sandwiches here are just a joke to him. He loves the hard rolls from NY, his mother mail him some once awhile.

I'm so glad you guys had fun. sooooooooooo where are the pictures


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so true, Fay. The sandwiches here are huge - I can barely get my big mouth around some of them :w00t: . And just a slice of pizza is a meal for me. But, you CAN find pretty good bargains here, just stay away from certain places. Hotels are notorious for overcharging room service. I remember before I moved here I stayed at the Westin Central Park (got comped, including breakfasts) and ordered room service and it was close to $50--this was 9 years ago! My boyfriend was with me, and his goal for the duration of the stay was to try to make breakfast over $100...I told him to grow up, then dumped him. :HistericalSmiley: 
Sher is in charge of pictures. She PM'ed me and told me she'd resize, etc., when she gets home and will post some then. She took ALOT, but knowing Bonnie, she probably only got 2 or 3 good ones. :blush:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: Sher , are you home yet ?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sher is in charge of pictures. She PM'ed me and told me she'd resize, etc., when she gets home and will post some then. She took ALOT, but knowing Bonnie, she probably only got 2 or 3 good ones. :blush:[/B]


Linda.......I feel your pain with pictures. I can take 20 and lucky to have 2 good ones. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sounds like you both had a great time. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures, wish I could have been there


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds like you had some fun!! I cant wait to see some pics!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys... I just now got home... After I settle down a little I'll post pics. I downloaded them on my laptop while I was there and there are tons of good ones!! Just gotta say that Linda and Bonnie were fabulous!! Back at ya soon!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey guys... I just now got home... After I settle down a little I'll post pics. I downloaded them on my laptop while I was there and there are tons of good ones!! Just gotta say that Linda and Bonnie were fabulous!! Back at ya soon!!!! :thumbsup:[/B]



I can't wait for pics, Sher!!! I called Linda, after the Dog Show, and after the two of you had met. Linda was so happy to have met you. You ROCK, and I am sooooo jealous you met Bonnie!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

PICS please!! I am so happy you all met!! x0x00x N&P&P


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> PICS please!! I am so happy you all met!! x0x00x N&P&P[/B]


Your wish is my command!  

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=25687


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: LOVE THEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!


----------

